# Headed to panama city beach  UPDATE W/ PICS



## luv2drum (Oct 26, 2010)

The wife and I are going to PC Beach this Friday through the next.  
Anybody got some good recommendations for a little fishing on a small budget (can't afford a guide or charter). 
 Figured to give the pier a try and maybe one of the big party boats.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 26, 2010)

luv2drum said:


> the wife and i are going to pc beach this friday through the next.
> Anybody got some good recommendations for a little fishing on a small budget (can't afford a guide or charter).
> figured to give the pier a try and maybe one of the big party boats.



the jetties are good


----------



## captbrian (Oct 26, 2010)

with fishing on a budget in mind, there are a few options.  first off there are several piers to fish from- 3 on the gulf side and 1 in grand lagoon.  

you can also check along the docks with various charter boats that may be looking for someone to join an existing trip, but this time of year finding a trip that suits your desire might be hard to come by.  

if i were you, i'd look into hopping on a party boat, with the longer trips generally being better as far as producing more variety and size fish.  if at all possible, try to go on either a friday, saturday, or sunday.  red snapper season is open only on these days, but even on shorter trips it should be fairly easy to capture the elusive rascals.!

good luck,
 capt brian

btw, if you need any recommendations on places to eat while you are here, shoot me a pm.


----------



## luv2drum (Oct 26, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> the jetties are good



Unfortunately the wife can't swim, and she had a fit the last time I tried to get her out on the jetties.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 26, 2010)

luv2drum said:


> Unfortunately the wife can't swim, and she had a fit the last time I tried to get her out on the jetties.



Yeah its dangerous there lol.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 26, 2010)

Go to the piers. They were dead last week but it is gonna pick back up. 

Also got on a real good flounder bite at Sandy point in the state park. Fish inside the point and throw a Gulp shrimp on a 1/4 oz. head. Fish are on the incline coming back onto the sand.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Oct 27, 2010)

Like someone else mentioned, you might want to go on a put together charter on Friday, Saturday or Sunday.  They are almost always out there, I would imagine since it is snapper season there will be quite a few openings for 4 hour or 6 hour ones.  The snapper have been in sight of land and that is a relatively short run.  The grouper are moving in too.  This is a good time for fishing down there, dang near everything is biting, kings, specs, reds, spanish, etc...If you don't find any openings in PC head on down to harbour walk in Destin, they had a mess of them the first couple of weeks of snapper season.


----------



## luv2drum (Oct 27, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Like someone else mentioned, you might want to go on a put together charter on Friday, Saturday or Sunday.



Well, I got my name in the hat for a 4 hour trip on Saturday or Sunday.  So, we shall see how it turns out.  Definitely gonna try the piers


----------



## Wesbird2 (Oct 27, 2010)

The Piers are a good place to fish for Kings right now


----------



## T-Boy (Oct 28, 2010)

Get you a Spanish rod and a King rod and go to the pier.

Find out what is biting and rig accordingly. You will have as much fun as a Charter trip to me.

Have seen some really good fish caught off the piers.

Best deal going for $6 per day to fish and the wife can come along for $2.


----------



## fishinknots (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice spanish there T-boy......
Was that PCB county/city pier?


----------



## robertyb (Nov 1, 2010)

fishinknots said:


> Nice spanish there T-boy......
> Was that PCB county/city pier?



I think I am qualified to answer your question as I took the picture. It was taken on the City pier.  

Hmmm....  On second thought I do not see a date and time stamp from my camera. I will say maybe not my picture after all but one of the fish is mine.


----------



## T-Boy (Nov 2, 2010)

robertyb said:


> I think I am qualified to answer your question as I took the picture. It was taken on the City pier.
> 
> Hmmm....  On second thought I do not see a date and time stamp from my camera. I will say maybe not my picture after all but one of the fish is mine.



Not only are you qualified but I believe you caught the largest fish in that picture. Yes, the City Pier and they were all Kings if I remember correctly.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 2, 2010)

Do you remember what month the picture was taken in Terry? I looked for my copy and can't find it but I do have a lot to look through.


----------



## fishinknots (Nov 3, 2010)

Kings, sorry...


----------



## T-Boy (Nov 3, 2010)

robertyb said:


> Do you remember what month the picture was taken in Terry? I looked for my copy and can't find it but I do have a lot to look through.



This is one of the photos you posted on the EmeraldCoast forum and it had a date of 10/01/2010. I copied it to my computer.

The picture I posted here is your photo but when I posted it here it cut off the corner where the dated is printed.


----------



## luv2drum (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the input and recommendations.  We ended up going out on a boat on Saturday.  The other people that had put down a deposit were too hung over so the wife and I had the boat to our selves.  We went out for a 4 hour trip and had a lot of fun and caught our limit of red snapper.  I caught a spanish mackerel and the wife caught an amberjack.  We only went out a couple of miles which was good because we were on a small boat and it got a little choppy and the wife got sick so we cruised back into the bay and trolled for the rest of the trip.  My wife had never been out on a boat so it was worth it.  She is definitely hooked on saltwater fishing now.  We saw a lot of folks out on the point and the jetties going after flounder.  Who knows, an impromptu weekend excursion may be in order soon.  Tightlines.


----------



## T-Boy (Nov 4, 2010)

Good job and glad you guys had a great time.


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Great photos.


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 28, 2010)

great catch


----------

